# The pleasure of Artichokes



## oldcoot (May 28, 2004)

Just finished a dinner which included artichokes, one of my favorite foods.  Each time I enjoy them, I am reminded of the TV chefs who spend a great deal of time and effort carving the lovely things up, to the point that much of their delicious "meat" is lost.

BW simply trims off the thorny tips of the outer "petals', trims just a bit off the stem, and boils or steams the flower bud.  Then serves them piping hot with a cup of clarified butter on the side.

Peel a "petal from the but, dip it in the butter, then clamp lightly between he teeth and pull:  off is scraped that wonderful "meat".  From at least a qyarter oof the length of the petal, almost all of which is lost by the TV chefs.

When nearing the nefarious choke, grasp and pull the remaining undeveloped petal group, exposing the choke, which can then be carefully removed with knife or spoon, losing none of that wonderful meat.  

And the half inch or so of stem that's attached is just a delicious.

So much for TV chefs!!


----------



## Atomic Jed (May 29, 2004)

I agree, Oldcoot! I visited Castroville California, (home of artichokes)(in USA) where I ate my first one I LOVE 'em! I just boil, or steam 'em, so I can get every bit of thier yummy "meat" Heck with "hackin' 'em up!  :roll:    Atomic Jed!


----------



## karimitch (May 29, 2004)

Are they really that good?  I'm always up for trying new things and have never heard of artichokes.  Is it hard to make and can you get them about anywhere?  Thanks.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 29, 2004)

Old coot;
   You have brought up my favorite way to eat artichokes! While I occassionally cut them up and cook them, we mostly just boil them and dip them in a melted butter or vinaigrette. 

Kari;
   They are, indeed, that good! What lobster is to crustaceans, what caviar is to fish eggs, artichokes are to veggies.


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 29, 2004)

oldcoot, that is exactly the way my mom showed me how to make them. Probably one of the best and easiest finger foods! I've tried making artichoke dip with limited success but most of the recipes I've seen involve hot mayonnaise. Something just doesn't seem right about hot mayonnaise!


----------



## oldcoot (May 29, 2004)

Yes, karimitch, artichokes (in my opinion) are really that good!

Not knowing where you are, it is difficult to say whether they are readily available to you or not.

Artichokes are the immense flower bud of a giant thistle.  they tend to be 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 inches in diameter.  They should be dull green with few if any dark spots, and should be tightly closed.

Preparation can be as simple as snipping off the thorny tips of the outer large "petal" to avoid stuck fingers when eating them, and popping them into boiling water until the "petals" pull off very easily.  That's all thee is to it.  Dips of butter or ? are fine, by really unnecessary!

If you casn't find fresh artichokes, you may be able to get frozen  or canned "hearts".  The caned have a very different flavor (which I don't care for, but  they're popular in salads, etc).

Try 'em.  I think you'll like 'em!


----------



## Atomic Jed (May 29, 2004)

Yes, "canned" or "jarred" "Marinated" Artichokes are ok, but fresh ones a far different and much better (I think) Dipping sauces, your choice. I usually just eat them without it. (I can't wait to scrape the "meat off those leaves with my teeth!) (After boiling, or steaming ''till tender") be sure to remove the "choke" (thistly part in the center) then enjoy "crown" I peel the stem also, it's center is edible as well. Yummm!!!   Atomic Jed!


----------



## lindatooo (May 29, 2004)

Cold mayonaise is also a wonderful dip!  I love 'em!  

When I first met hubby I made steak and artichokes for him.  Didn't know he'd never seen one before and just copied  me...well I'm always too full to eat the heart - so he didn't either.  It was a couple of years later we ate them at his brother's house and he discovered the heart....now heats his and mine as well...well he'd had my heart for a long time anyway!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 29, 2004)

I LOOOOVE artichokes!! I feel they deserve a better name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just the word "choke" in the name.... just doesnt do them justice! 
I am for REFORM!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am open to ideas to rename the opressed artichoke!

How about "yumball"??????


----------



## ramydam (May 30, 2004)

Artichokes! Possibly my favorite food, in any form. I love carving them all up for hearts, but then steaming the "leaves" separately for my own treat - or else I steam them whole and then we save the hearts for brunch or salads or - even better - fry them.
Only draw-back is that no wine really pairs properly, but I've found a vodka or gin tonic goes pretty well, oddly enough. Nice and clean, makes a good match.
I keep intending to try a lovely aioli or something, but dipping the leaves in plain melted butter with lemon is soooo good I can't break away from it long enough to try something else. 
*now wondering if the store has any baby artichokes...*


----------



## kyles (May 30, 2004)

Interesting, do you have two types of artichokes over the pond? We have the normal green yummy kind, and then the curious beastie the Jerusalem Artichoke.  I think you might call them suchokes (just did a two second google search) I quite like the little beasties but not seen them in England, only in Australia.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 30, 2004)

kyles;
   Sunchokes grow wild here in North carolina, and I assume they do elsewhere in the states. I love them and often get the pickled ones.


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 30, 2004)

LOL!!!     DS, I will go on record in voicing my support for changing the name of artichokes to "yumballs!" I might even contact Congressman Pat Tiberi (R, Ohio 14th District) and see what he thinks just for funzies!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 30, 2004)

Good man Charcoal!!!!! Join the fight to loosen the shackles of opression on the artichoke!!!


----------



## scrabblelady (Jun 4, 2004)

*artichokes*

I just logged on for the first time and I saw the posts about artichokes.

I was overwhelmed at the number of people who just steam them and dip them in butter.  Here's my way of cooking them  YUM!!!

Mix breadcrumbs (how much depends of how many your cooking) 
a little salt
A few cloves of garlic 
Romano cheese to suit your taste

Wash artichoke and slice about 1/2 inch of the top to remove stickers, also cut off bottom stem.  Gently pry open the leaves with a butterknife or use fingers.  Sprinkle breadcrumb mixture amoung the open leaves throughout the artichoke.  Also, put some down in the middle of the artichoke. Put into a pressure cooker with a little amount of water, enough to come up about an inch of the artichoke.  Drizzle a little olive oil on the top, about 2 teaspoons per artichoke and cook about 20 minutes.  Delicious!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 4, 2004)

I have not been one of the lucky to enjoy this veggie.  Just one question....Does it resemble Asparagus in any way....I know not looks bt flavor wise?  It took me forever to even try asparagus,  now if it is served I eat it like it's going out of style....mmmm Pickled Asparagus is awesome as well.  Anyways I was just curious....

Tanis


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 4, 2004)

No.... doesnt look like that at all. It sort of looks like a p1ssed off pear.


----------



## ChuckD41 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Artichokes*

Inasmuch as I live near Castroville, California, I am an acknowledged expert on Artichokery (at least to myself)  LOL

If you have the will power, when preparing artichokes, do NOT eat the heart.  Save it for Sunday Breakfast.    I like to reheat the hearts in a  dry non-stick pan, on low heat, then top with a poached egg and a a dollop or two of hollandiaise sauce.  And, it is even low carb.

And, I like to use frozen Artichokes in my Cioppino and other seafood stews.  I like to saute the usual garlic, green onion and yellow pepper in a bit of olive oil, then add the thawed artichokes, a can of diced tomatoes, some white wine and some chicken stock and simmer very slowly for about 15 min.  Meanwhile, I rinse about 6-8 ocean scallops in clear water several times, dry them and saute them in a little oil on a very low heat until they are seared on the outside.   Searing them on a high heat yields a nice sear on the outside and a raw scallop on the inside.   When nicely seared, I add them to the veggie mixture and serve with a nice rotini pasta and pass the either the Feta or the grated parmesan.  A good bottle of Pinot Grigio and some crusty bread make the meal.

If you like,  I can post this recipe.   If you do not live where you can get fresh Scallops, I have found that the frozen ones from Whole Foods are excellent.

If you like, I can post this recipe, as soon as I quit playing with it.

ChuckD

 8)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I would LOVE for you to post the recipe.  Sounds great!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Sushi......I didn't mean LOOK I meant TASTE......  let me know....

Tanis


----------

